

Inquire.ly - form to mini-CRM in seconds - swanify
http://inquire.ly/

======
justinchen
Just a point of feedback: I was scanning up and down the page looking for a
full-size screenshot or tour before I randomly hovered over the thumbnails and
saw that they're clickable. Looks cool though. Would this function as light
weight customer service tool, i.e. replacing ZenDesk or Desk.com?

~~~
swanify
Thanks for the feedback I can see your point I'll get to work on getting
something a little more visual to explain it.

And yes, it's very lightweight we already use it for bug tracking, beta
signups, feedback and general contact. Other early beta customers are using it
to manage job applications and competition entries.

------
afarazit
Looks promising.

~~~
swanify
Thanks, let us know if you have any feedback once you've taken it for a spin.

